# Real World S-line Photos of the New Audi A4



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've added a wave of new photos of the facelifted A4, A4 allroad and S4 range originating from the European launch of these cars in Lisbon this week. All shots of the car out in the wild (i.e. not CGI or overly edited photography), the real find in the mix is that of an S-line Avant. Thus far, S-line models haven't really been shown. And while a * sneak peek we attended in Ingolstadt at the end of October * did include a car badged S-line, this was a light version of S-line trim that includes interior and wheels though does not include the full bodywork shared heavily with the S4.

Among the shots from Lisbon are several of a dark grey Avant with full S-line trim, including the exterior upgrades. Audi's familiar rotor 5-spoke wheel design also graces the car as well helping it to look the business. We're including all of the photos in this post with the remaining shots below, but make sure to check out our facelifted B8 galleries also listed here if you want to see more of these new Audi designs.

*PHOTO ASSETS*
* A4 allroad * | * A4 Avant * | * A4 sedan* | * S4 Avant* | * S4 sedan*


----------

